
Sorry Snapchat, it’s time to say goodbye - allenleein
https://thenextweb.com/opinion/2017/08/10/sorry-snapchat-its-time-to-say-goodbye/#.tnw_mzgpR6xq
======
Spiritus
> Would you rather snap your acai bowl and show your four best friends? Or
> take an Instagram Story and show the restaurant, your followers, and the
> people scrolling through the Discover page?

Easy pick. The former! I don’t give a shit about the restaurant, my followers
or people browsing the Discover page. I care about my close friends.

~~~
xxSparkleSxx
but I only allow my close friends to follow me on Instagram...

------
usernamebias
Let's put aside for a minute Snapchat v. Instagram.

Is it just me or is there a drastic growth in trend of 'Goodbye this', 'Why
I'm moving from X to Y', 'Why I moved to X'.

Last HW article I recall was the guy moving from 'Firebase to Web' \- He made
good points. Although. My question is. Are we seeing more and more of these
because of 'Clickbaity' titles A/B tested for Techies?

~~~
tenaciousDaniel
The sooner this fad dies the better. I miss the days when news articles didn't
try their utmost to sound like a snarky teenage brat.

